# 1963 Ford 2000 starter relay



## Repman (Aug 27, 2020)

I've had this tractor for 20+ years and converted it to 12v negative ground when I got it, and it worked great. I used to use it to bush hog a few acres around the house but have since got a finish mower to do that. I haven't used it for years and now that I've retired have time to bring it back into running condition. When I push the start button the relay clicks but doesn't switch the contact so I'm going to replace it. I can't find a part number on it and I didn't replace it when I changed to it to 12v, so its probably a 6v coil. Can anyone confirm that, one way or another?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Just an fyi, a starter relay is usually called a solenoid.
Before you get too far into this make sure all your heavy connections to ground and to the solenoid are good. Do that before buying parts.
The old saying is "keep em clean, bright and tight".
Remove each one and use a wire brush to clean any corrosion.
I always keep a 1/2" fitting brush handy to clean those things. See photo.
It won't hurt to use a 6V solenoid again. New one is available from many sources.
I suggest you look for one for a 600/800 or 601/801 Ford tractor and not a 2000 Ford tractor. As you may know, Ford was kinda goofy and built 2 different 2000s. The 1962-64 four cylinder one like yours and the completely different 1965-75 three cylinder model. They use different type solenoids. Your tractor is identical to a 1957-62 601 so it will be less confusing to a parts man if you order one for the older series. I hate getting the wrong parts.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Ultradog said:


> ...
> As you may know, Ford was kinda goofy and built 2 different 2000s
> ....
> View attachment 61799


To make things goofier, they badged Super Dexta ('62 - '64) for the US market "2000 Diesel".


----------



## Repman (Aug 27, 2020)

Ultradog, Thanks for your interest in my project. I've been doing what you suggested and found the solenoid was actually good when I isolated it from the rest of the circuit and connected it directly to a 12vdc source. The starter may be the problem. I did the same, connecting directly it to a 12vdc source, but got nothing. I'm not sure if there's a better way to test it, or if there's an internal fuse or brushes can are serviceable? What do you think?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You can check the starter pretty easily.
With the ignition OFF and the tractor out of gear take a set of jumper cables and hook them to the battery.
Now take the end of one cable and attach it to the big electrical lug on the starter. Take the other cable and hold it to a heavy ground some where. It will spark a lot but that wont hurt anything.
That should make your starter spin and turn the engine over.
Post back with your results.
PS, It doesn't matter which cable you hook to the lug or ground.
Starter doesn't care about polarity.


----------



## Repman (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep, that's what I did. Connected the battery directly to the starter. positive to the lug connector and negative to the frame. Nothing, no sounds or movement, nada.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok.
Sounds like a bad starter.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Repman (Aug 27, 2020)

I got the starter in and installed and it turns over the engine when I apply positive directly to the starter terminal but not thru the solenoid. Which is weird because I can hear it click when the coil is energized and the continuity checked good when tested . Unless you think its something else I'll order a new solenoid.


----------



## Repman (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey Ultradog ! I followed your advice, cleaned all the electrical connections and after 10 years of sitting in the yard, it runs again!! Thanks ! Now I'm going to change the oil and coolant. I haven't been able to find info on the oil filter or even the oil weight recommendation


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Repman said:


> Hey Ultradog ! I followed your advice, cleaned all the electrical connections and after 10 years of sitting in the yard, it runs again!! Thanks ! Now I'm going to change the oil and coolant. I haven't been able to find info on the oil filter or even the oil weight recommendation


Nice update. Congrats!
Most of us guys with the old Fords are runnung a good, generic, diesel rated 15W40 oil.
I don't know where you live but here in the upper midwest we have Fleet Farm stores which is where I buy it in a 2 gal jug.
They would have the filter you need too. Probably a Fram PH8A but check that to be sure.


----------



## Repman (Aug 27, 2020)

That Fram PH8A was the what I came up with also. My 4 cylinder is gas. I live in Dallas so it doesn't get nearly as cold here. What do you think of synthetic oil?


----------

